# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Напиши о человеке сверху!

## flowforever

Напиши о человеке сверху!
Про того кто написал сверху начало с меня...

----------


## Dimitri

Превед, красотга   ::

----------


## BlackMage

Мама сказала мне, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."

----------


## basurero

> Напиши о человеке сверху!
> Про того кто написал сверху начало с меня...

 Я не понимаю, можно перевести это в английский?

----------


## Dimitri

> Мама сказала мне, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."

 Хы, ну скажи что-нибудь плохое, послушаю %))))

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Напиши о человеке сверху!
> Про того кто написал сверху начало с меня...
> 			
> 		  Я не понимаю, можно перевести это в английский?

 You got to write about the person above you. I.E. you have to post something about the last person who posted. So , you were the last person who posted, I have to write something about you. 
Umm... basurero is a хороший человек из New Zealand. типа того

----------


## Dimitri

> Напиши о человеке сверху!
> Про того кто написал сверху начало с меня...
> 			
> 		  Я не понимаю, можно перевести это на английский?

 Попробую объяснить тебе на русском: 
Она написала пост и тот кто будет следущим (я, в данном случае) должен написать то, что он думает о ней. Следущий  (blackmage) должен написать свое мнение обо мне и т.д. 
Я сам сначала не въехал, что надо делать ))))

----------


## basurero

Лол, теперь понимаю ;Д 
Что сказать про Калинку? Он норвежец и говорит по-русски!!!  ::  
И Дмитрий живет в Тель-Авиве и имеет винтовку!!   ::

----------


## Dimitri

*kalinka_vinnie* 
А кстати, давно хотел спросить у норвежца какого-нибудь. Помнишь ту фигню с траулером "Электрон"? У вас там говорили об этом? %) В каком свете выставили это все? =)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

угу, да помню. 
вот, что произошло: 
1) русское рыболовное судно ловит рыбу в зоне, который приналежит Норвегии (так, по крайне мере думает Норвегия). ещё судно ползвало сети неправилбные по международым законам.
2) береговая служба наша подходит к судну
3) судно соглашается принимать инспекторов и поехать в норвежский порт
4) когда близко к порту, судно делает набег
5)... с инспекторами
6) береговая служба следует за ним
7) каптейна судна русского аррестовали когда приплыл в Мурманск
8 ) инспекторов норвежских отпустили 
и дальше не знаю. 
у матросов есть вопросы?

----------


## flowforever

::  ладно..я не подумала

----------


## kalinka

> угу, да помню. 
> вот, что произошло: 
> 1) русское рыболовное судно ловит рыбу в зоне, который приналежит Норвегии (так, по крайне мере думает Норвегия). ещё судно ползвало сети неправилбные по международым законам.
> 2) береговая служба наша подходит к судну
> 3) судно соглашается принимать инспекторов и поехать в норвежский порт
> 4) когда близко к порту, судно делает набег
> 5)... с инспекторами
> 6) береговая служба следует за ним
> 7) каптейна судна русского аррестовали когда приплыл в Мурманск
> ...

 А я помню интервью, которое давали эти норвежские инспектора для норвежского телевидения...Выглядели очень перепуганными, но обрадованными,что их отпустили! - "Нас не обижали...и даже кушать давали."   ::

----------


## kalinka

flowforever  
Ветер перемен!

----------


## Chuvak

> Напиши о человеке сверху!
> Про того кто написал сверху начало с меня...
> 			
> 		  Я не понимаю, можно перевести это в английский?

 Второе предложение (Про того кто написал сверху начало с меня)  скорее всего стилистически неправильно написано (я до сих пор не понял его смысл) - так лучше не говорить, поэтому не заморачивайся особо с его переводом   ::

----------


## Leof

It's an easy game guys - there are lots of similar forum games. The person above me - this is how one can start their post.
So the person above me speaks Russian (I could write anything other like _loves Microsoft_ and so on) 
It's a great way to cheer everyone up, but I doubt it is the right place where such games should be played. Anyway it's an intertaining thing which usually takes tens of pages for one thread when someone is bored.  ::

----------


## flowforever

Leof
Единственный человек, который меня понял

----------


## BlackMage

flowforever
Я тебя понял.

----------


## Leof

*BlackMage*- you are so hurry!   ::   (and you had to write anything about *flowforever*)  *flowforever*
has two hands, two legs, twenty fingers, two eyes, two ears, one(!) nose and one(which is the most unbeliveably!) mouth, she hates the dantists and loves horses and the look of green grass, she never was on the South Pole but never complain. She knows where Vatican is located and also that Leonardo Da Vinci was a genius. I know so much about her! But now someone below should write anything about me! :P

----------


## kalinka

Leof,
всё дело в шляпе...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Leof
> Единственный человек, который меня понял

  чего! Я тебя сразу понял, где моя награда?   ::    *Лёв* 
Сумашедший русский пацан. Любит рисовать и неплохо получается. стесняется рисовать портреты. Хочет меня убить. у него великая русская душа. мы его очень любим (но не так, как дмитри думает).

----------


## BlackMage

kalinka_vinnie 
Норвежский шпион(ка) неизвестного рода, который пишет излишнюю букву "z" в конце своего имени.

----------


## Chuvak

Black mage - is great American guy, has been learning Russian for more than three years, thinks that he knows it better than anyone else in his studygroup, was in Russia 2 years ago. I cannot judge his personal qualities because of lacknig for the necessary information (I havent even seen him), but I guess he's a very kind and interesting person!!!  ::

----------


## BlackMage

> thinks that he knows it better than anyone else in his studygroup

 Not anymore, because now all my classmates are native Russians. 
Chuvak - His first words were бл* and пизд*к.    ::

----------


## flowforever

*kalinka_vinnie*
В далеком 2004 году..а точнее 23 декабря написал здесь свой 1 пост..и вот он уже завсегдатый  ::  состоит в 8 ранге..знает сленг настоящих панков  ::   и хорошо ознакомлен с творчеством Димы Билана

----------


## Rtyom

Don't quite understand the sense of the topic thrown in by flowforever but it seems she wanted to enliven our place.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Don't quite understand the sense of the topic thrown in by flowforever but it seems she wanted to enliven our place.

 СЛЕДЬ ЗА ПРАВИЛАМ! Ты должен был писать о человеке сверху! А ты что сделал! Даже и не по-русски (ьы в том отделе)!!!    ::   ::    *RTYOM* одным словом - чудак   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Kalinka_vinnie - ещё чудачнее. Норвежец, характер нордический, обладает способностью к клонированию.

----------


## Leof

::  Артём! Человек-реактор, генерирующий научные тезисы, неподдающиеся анализу и дешифровке со стороны среднего российского обывателя. Единственный в мире человек, знающий тысячу сто двадцать шесть способов не лингвистического применения английской гласной буквы А в условиях открытого космоса, сверхвысоких температур и нулевой видимости. Будучи аспирантом секретного ракетно-ядерного конструкторского бюро, уже имеет степень бессрочно-завсегдатая. Владеет русским и английским (а также частично русским-ненормативным) языками, приступил к изучению f;lsdfuya,weyuj языка.
Характер - скромный, дружелюбный. Не женат.

----------


## adoc

Leof. Человек в шляпе банкира.  В личной подписи намекает на принадлежность к профсоюзу рыбаков "Ихтиус".  Ариец.  Имел множество порочащих его связей, но ни в одной из них замечен не был.

----------


## Leof

*adoc* - никогда не мог отличить по звуку молотую корицу от молотого перца. Он не способен на ощупь определить какая ложка серебряная, а какая из железа. Берлинская лазурь в темноте для него всё тоже, что и Английская красная...и это чистая правда!
Но он наверняка талантлив в другом!

----------


## Оля

> Напиши о человеке сверху!

 Это о соседе, что ли?  ::   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> Это о соседе, что ли?

 О форумскем соседе, вроде.

----------


## Leof

*Оля* шутит... *BlackMage* не шутит...

----------


## Rtyom

Leof. Бессменный комментатор прочих (в основном, тех, кто сверху). Любит аквариумных рыбок, одной дал кличку God's Fish. В свободное время, по вечерам, любит рисовать портреты на станции метро "Рыбацкое" под музыку, которую любит kalinka_vinnie (что бы это ни значило) и каждый раз клянётся, что никогда не будет делать этого снова. наверно, устаёт. Впрочем, я не видел его за работой.

----------


## Gerty

Rtyom. Знает, где конец, и может найти его без карты и без рук. Радиоактивен, но безопасен.

----------


## BlackMage

> Радиоактивен, но безопасен.

 Живёт в доме свинцовом, что ли?

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by Gerty  Радиоактивен, но безопасен.   Живёт в доме свинцовом, что ли?

 ахахаххахахх остановите меня  ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

flowforever. Вечнотекущая речушка-хохотушка в двадцати пяти километрах от Москвы.  ::  Тушит амбиции купающихся.

----------


## flowforever

> flowforever. Вечнотекущая речушка-хохотушка в двадцати пяти километрах от Москвы.  Тушит амбиции купающихся.

   ::  только я в Москве..а в 25 км находится дача)) и почему купающихся? )))))

----------


## Rtyom

Ну так речушка...   ::  Просто подобрал слова далее по смыслу.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

флауфорэвр: пригласишь мастр рашен на дачу? мы все местимся там? Давай! Гитару приношу я!

----------


## Gerty

Nobody wanna talk about me   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится. Пишет русские классики, почти как Гоголь, и знает как иконы писать. живет на север, далеко от родины. мякует когда молоко хочется.   ::   
ЗЫ: член "Святое сестринство девы Марии"!

----------


## Gerty

> Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится. Пишет русские классики, почти как Гоголь, и знает как иконы писать. живет на север, далеко от родины. мякует когда молоко хочется.    
> ЗЫ: член "Святое сестринство девы Марии"!

 "застенчиво" Давайте заменим "молоко" на "виски"   ::

----------


## Galince

> флауфорэвр: пригласишь мастр рашен на дачу? мы все местимся там? Давай! Гитару приношу я!

 Во, классно! *flowforever* когда приезжать то, я тоже чего-нибудь притащу...   ::  Интернациональный сейшн такой получится... Только надо чтоб все члены мастр рашен'a приехали!! Уместимся? В тесноте да не в обиде...   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностями отращивать рога когда понадобится. Пишет русскую классику, почти как Гоголь, и знает как иконы писать. живет на севере, далеко от родины. мякует когда молока хочется. (или "когда молока хочет")   
> ЗЫ: член "Святое сестринство девы Марии"!

 (Видимо, я заразился синдромом Дмитрия все исправлять  ::  Dont blame me for it, but correct if necessary  ::  )

----------


## Оля

> ЗЫ: член "Святого сестринства девы Марии"!

----------


## Friendy

Только наверно не "м*я*кует" а "м*яу*кает"  ::  
Почему-то слово "мякует" проассоциировалось у меня с "мокает" и так как дальше там упоминалось молоко, то у меня возникла картина как кусочки хлеба мокают в молоко.  ::

----------


## Vesh

> Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится.

 Интересно, кому это она отращивает рога?  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится.   Интересно, кому это она отращивает рога?

   ::   ::  Может быть он имел ввиду когти?

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Vesh        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится.   Интересно, кому это она отращивает рога?       Может быть он имел ввиду когти?

 Да, наверное... Но звучит, согласись, э-э... неоднозначно.

----------


## flowforever

Vesh
признанный авторитет  ::   ::

----------


## Vesh

> Vesh
> признанный авторитет

 Да уж... Дотрынделся...  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится.   Интересно, кому это она отращивает рога?

 нет, именно роги (те на голове). Ты, наверно, не видел её фотку в прошлем году, когда у неё были роги   ::   
Чувак: всё нормально, исправляй иностранцев на всю катушу! это не болезнь, болезнь та: исправлять русский язык у русских   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by flowforever  Vesh
> признанный авторитет     Да уж... Дотрынделся...

 что? Дотры... дотрындолл... дотрынделся???

----------


## adoc

трындеть (slang) = to yak
дотрындеться = to yak to the point when something happened (to the chatterer).  Compare with 
Добегался
доигрался
докудахтался

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2h8yocel  Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится.   Интересно, кому это она отращивает рога?

 нет, именно рога (те на голове). Ты, наверно, не видел её фотку в прошлом году, когда у неё были рога  ::   
Чувак: всё нормально, исправляй иностранцев на всю катушку! это не болезнь, болезнь та: исправлять русский язык у русских   :: [/quote:2h8yocel]

----------


## BlackMage

Dimitri - де-факто царевич форума.

----------


## flowforever

> нет, именно роги (те на голове).

 очень забавное слово)))  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  рог*а* рог*а* рог*а* рог*а* рог*а*  ::

----------


## Chuvak

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":kd7zb2qj  Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится.   Интересно, кому это она отращивает рога?

 нет, именно роги (те на голове). Ты, наверно, не видел её фотку в прошлем году, когда у неё были роги   ::   
Чувак: всё нормально, исправляй иностранцев на всю катушу! это не болезнь, болезнь та: исправлять русский язык у русских   :: [/quote:kd7zb2qj]
I absolutely agree with you!!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  флауфорэвр: пригласишь мастр рашен на дачу? мы все местимся там? Давай! Гитару приношу я!   Во, классно! *flowforever* когда приезжать то, я тоже чего-нибудь притащу...   Интернациональный сейшн такой получится... Только надо чтоб все члены мастр рашен'a приехали!! Уместимся? В тесноте да не в обиде...

 Надо как-нибудь в будущем согласоваться и все, кто может, встретиться в Москве. Как идея?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Vesh        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Герти: Маленькая кошка с склонностей отращивать роги когда понадобится.   Интересно, кому это она отращивает рога?       Может быть он имел ввиду когти?

 О Friendy не писали.  ::  Старичок форума. Маленький друг для всех изучающих русский.

----------


## flowforever

> Надо как-нибудь в будущем согласоваться и все, кто может, встретиться в Москве. Как идея?

 Идея наикрутейшая!   ::   Только время трудно согласовать..

----------


## Leof

*flowforever*=2f+l+2o+w+2r+2e+v уравнение с семью неизвестными 
Всем надо придти в футболках с написанными на них никами. Или с подсказками. У меня в рюкзаке путешествует плюшевый лев.

----------


## flowforever

> Всем надо придти в футболках с написанными на них никами.

 Нужно разработать общий дизайн маек  ::

----------


## Leof

Да! Например...все майки должны быть белыми!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

С дизайном MR.

----------


## Leof

То-то удивятся все вокруг! Откуда ни возьмись, приходят загадочные люди с написанным наоборот словом ЯМ на футболках!
Может, если все постригутся наголо, можно будет и без футболок обойтись??  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Тогда будет сборище скинхедов!  ::

----------


## flowforever

> Тогда будет сборище скинхедов!

 в белых майках с надписью ям..интересно, что все подумают?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Секта ямитов! С учётом того, что мы будем разгваоривать кто на ломаном английском, а кто на ломаном русском, можно будет подумать, что мы готовимся к какому-нибудь хаджу...

----------


## Leof

да...как-то нехорошо! Всё-таки побриться будет мало. Оставляем майки с неправильным ЯМ!! 
Вот будет смешно, если все побреются, а кто-нибудь забудет! Как же глупо он будет выглядеть!  ::   
 :P

----------


## Rtyom

Ну, так этого хватит?

----------


## flowforever

> Секта ямитов!

   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Аааа, это те, кто любит употреблять слово YUMMY!

----------


## Chuvak

> С дизайном MR.

 Это будет круто!!! Тайное общество MR (почти как меча и орала) с филиалами в нескольких странах мира!!! О нас заговорят!!!

----------


## Rtyom

Да я не хочу всемирной славы...   ::

----------


## Dusik

> Originally Posted by flowforever  Напиши о человеке сверху!   Это о соседе, что ли?

 boy/girl friend?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by flowforever  Напиши о человеке сверху!   Это о соседе, что ли?     boy/girl friend?

 You dirty mind!   ::

----------


## Dusik

::

----------

